# Is it safe to put a switch on a filter cord ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Just wondering.. when I read the manuals, they all say the cords on power filters, and even water pumps for that matter, cannot be replaced if damaged, and that the entire device must be discarded. Hope someone out there knows more about the reasons for that than I do.. but I'd like to be able to turn my filters on and off without having to unplug them each time. The filters in question are all Aqua Clears of one size or another. 

Ideally, I'd like to install a inline switch on their power cords. I could just switch them off as needed, for example, while giving liquid feeds to my fan shrimp and clams. For now, it's either unplug each filter or turn off all the power, which includes the lights & circulation pump. I'd much prefer the pump stayed on, to move the liquid feeds around the tank for awhile.

Obviously such a switch would have to be installed carefully, in such a way that it would not get wet.. I'm thinking quite close to the plug, so the drip loop would be below the switch & it would be protected from splashes as much as possible.

Assuming this plan for installation would protect the switch from getting wet, are there any other electrical or safety reasons not to install an inline switch on power filter cords?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I would just put the switch on a power bar or a timer where you can easily switch them on or off. Most of the time the reason they say that the cord cannot be replaced is because it is in a rubber or plastic filled compartment where you will not be able to reassemble to motor safely after rewirring it. I'm a technician by trade, this is stuff I do all the time... it's not worth cutting the wire. Just put them all on 1 power bar and flick the off switch, makes life easier and it's a lot safer.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd considered that.. it's just I have several power bars already, and not all the cords reach to the one bar.. so I have to turn them all off. Though the total power consumption is low, I have only one receptacle to plug them all into.. so they are daisy chained together. It's a bloody nuisance, to say the least.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I use one of these small Woods Powerbars on each tank. I plug the heater and all filters for that tank into it so when I do a water change all I have to do is switch off that Powerbar and everything else stays on.
http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/6-outle...&fromSearchBox=true&addFacet=SRCH:power+strip
--
Paul


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Unfortunately, that would only work if I had multiple receptacles to plug into, and I don't. I only have one, so all the power bars are plugged into each other.. the only one I can turn off singly is the last one in the chain. Any other turns off both itself and all those plugged into it down the line. If I could arrange the filters so their cords would all reach just one power bar, the power bar would be great.. just turn it off... I get that.. but the cords don't all reach that far.. which is why I want to know if putting a switch on the cord is going to be reasonably safe, assuming I use all due caution etc. 

I understand now why power cords can't be replaced if a filter or pump stops working. I've seen old lamp sockets with the connections wired directly into some sort of solid resinlike material, so the connections can't even be seen. So those sockets can only be removed and replaced entirely, not rewired. 

But if an inline cord switch was protected from water, I know it will function. My concern is whether there is some other safety issue that I am not aware of. I honestly don't get why they don't put a switch on the darn things.. always having to unplug them or cut the power to turn them off is a blasted nuisance at best. No doubt a cost thing.. cheaper without the switch.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i dont see why it would be a problem.
just get an 1110 box, single pole switch, cover plate and a couple 3030's (to safely put the wires in to the box and act as a bushing). just make sure you ground the box and switch.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's an easier solution: http://www.amazon.com/Leviton-1469-I-Plug-In-Switch-Ivory/dp/B00002NAVN

plug a few of these bad boys into your power bar and shut them off individually.

No fuss, No Safety issue.

They have a few options, google 'plug switch'.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

RevoBuda said:


> Here's an easier solution: http://www.amazon.com/Leviton-1469-I-Plug-In-Switch-Ivory/dp/B00002NAVN
> 
> plug a few of these bad boys into your power bar and shut them off individually.
> 
> ...


the only problem with that particular item is, while it may be polarized, it is not a grounded receptacle. i know my canister filter has a grounded plug. do not cut the ground off a plug to make it fit!


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

chinamon said:


> the only problem with that particular item is, while it may be polarized, it is not a grounded receptacle. i know my canister filter has a grounded plug. do not cut the ground off a plug to make it fit!


They do have grounded options as well...


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

*Nice*

Oooooo ivory 



RevoBuda said:


> Here's an easier solution: http://www.amazon.com/Leviton-1469-I-Plug-In-Switch-Ivory/dp/B00002NAVN
> 
> plug a few of these bad boys into your power bar and shut them off individually.
> 
> ...


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Fishfur said:


> Unfortunately, that would only work if I had multiple receptacles to plug into, and I don't. I only have one, so all the power bars are plugged into each other.. the only one I can turn off singly is the last one in the chain. Any other turns off both itself and all those plugged into it down the line. If I could arrange the filters so their cords would all reach just one power bar, the power bar would be great.. just turn it off... I get that.. but the cords don't all reach that far.. which is why I want to know if putting a switch on the cord is going to be reasonably safe, assuming I use all due caution etc.
> 
> I understand now why power cords can't be replaced if a filter or pump stops working. I've seen old lamp sockets with the connections wired directly into some sort of solid resinlike material, so the connections can't even be seen. So those sockets can only be removed and replaced entirely, not rewired.
> 
> But if an inline cord switch was protected from water, I know it will function. My concern is whether there is some other safety issue that I am not aware of. I honestly don't get why they don't put a switch on the darn things.. always having to unplug them or cut the power to turn them off is a blasted nuisance at best. No doubt a cost thing.. cheaper without the switch.


I don't use it as a powerbar, I use it as a switch. Unplug your filter from your powerbar and put this in between. Switch it off and one when you need to. And you have a solution to your problem for $6.
--
Paul


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Many thanks Revo and Y2, I had no idea that kind of switch existed.. it's perfect. And never fear, I'd NEVER cut off the ground from a plug.. that's just asking to get electrocuted. Plus this place has lousy wiring anyhow.. the building dates from the sixties and I very much doubt it was even up to code for that time.. I think there were bribes involved.. I've had to replace a couple of receptacles and they had only pigtail grounds to the boxes.

Chinamon, if I understood your suggestion, I don't think my landlord would allow it.. and I am not knowledgeable enough about wiring to do it myself safely. Rewire a lamp or receptacle, put in a cord switch, even put a cord on a light fixture that came without one, that's no problem. anything else, I'd want someone who knew what they were doing. Mind, I'd about kill to live anywhere that had nice up to date wiring and breakers instead of very expensive fuses !


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

To answer your question why they say don't replace is to protect their hides from any responsibility if you burn down your house or kill yourself or your livestock.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Bummer is, the only supplier I can find is Amazon, and the shipping is insane.. going to cost a small fortune.. one switch will end up costing me over ten bucks.. not counting any taxes that get added on at the border, or any import duty if there is any. Can't find a Canadian supplier for a grounded tap switch.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I use those 'christmas tree' extension cables. The ones with a big foot switch, and some come with pilot lights as well. It lays tucked in under my tank. The added advantage is, it frees up my hands. They're two pronged though, so no ground, but all my equipment is two pronged as well. They usually go on sale after christmas for 4-5 bucks. Got mine from HD or Walmart...can't remember. The other choice would be, getting a power bar with individual switches. I saw one on sale here in the forum a while back, but I'm sure they're available at stores like tiger direct etc. It all depends on your specific setup, and your comfort level. If you have everything running off one wall outlet, then I'd def consider getting a ground fault interrupt wall receptacle. Acts like a mini breaker. Its a great investment for about 12 dollars. 

Al.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

From a technical standpoint there is no reason you could not put a switch in the line. As stated, the makers say not to do it cause of liability reasons.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Riceburner... what I may end up doing is installing the switch in the one filter cord that simply does not reach far enough to allow me to use a power bar as a big switch along with the rest of them. I'd rather put in a switch than have an extension cord in the mix too. But using a power bar as a switch would be a great idea for the rest of them. 

But first I'm going to check some of the electrical supply places to see if grounded tap switches are available.. there are only two models I can find online, both will cost me a modest fortune to get delivered here from the US.. and the only other source would require me to buy an entire container load of them, from a factory in China. So that's not happening .
If I do install the switch, I'll simply have to be very careful it doesn't get wet. 

And I know a GFI receptacle would be safer than the standard old one. It's just hell to get at to re&re, because it's behind the stereo unit and essentially beyond my reach. It's always had a power bar plugged into it just because it's so hard to reach. I'd need two guys to move the stereo unit.. it's huge and I can't budge it.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've always used power bars for the filter and heater ....the light go on it's own. That way when I clean, the light stays on and the filter and heater turn off.....good way to make sure the heater doesn't get left on when draining the tank.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya, there is no technical reason you cannot cut a cord and put a properly attached cord with a switch and plug on it. Wire is wire. Don't extend it 500 feet or anything silly. If possible, create a "drip loop" with all your cords anyways and will be fine. It's all about liability. The same reason your toaster has a sticker that show's toaster + shower and a big X through it. It should go without saying to not shower and make toast, but that way, when some dumbass does it, they can't be sued. California leads the way with silly stuff. Just about any product sold in California says may cause cancer. Then if anything is ever proven to cause cancer, can't be sued. Silly stuff.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Wire may be wire but your defeating the purpose of the insulation when you cut it to install the switch. The reason you replace the entire wire when you have an issue with it is that the wire now has lost integrity of the insulation and you don't know if it is uniform throughout it's length. If your not installing a water proof switch any splash anywhere on the wire can electrocute you.

I use the orange "Leviton single to Triple Outlet adapter" from canadian tire. I could then plug the power bar with the switch into that.

But the real answer is I just unplug the appliance from the wall.

Lee


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Find a dj power box.

8 plugs, all with a lit switch at the front of the box.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't have any pictures handy, but I got a power bar off a guy in the buy and sell section that had a switch for each plug. I picked it up basically for the same reason you are looking for a solution for, so I could selectivelu turn off certain equipment without having to plug unplug ( i.e filter and heaters while doing water changes without turning off the lights). That would solve your problem. But to answer your original question, as long as your comfortable and competent when it comes to electrial and wiring, there's no reason you can't install the switch.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

No, you do not want put a switch in the power line. There are just too many reasons not to. You can easily get spills, overflow, flood and even capillary action can cause the water to run down the power line. This will surely guarentee a good electrocution for you.
Go with the power bar and make sure you have a U loop to prevent the water from running into the power bar.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I'm glad I asked the question before I installed a switch. Though my first response to the comment about compromising the integrity of the insulation on the wires is that I'd have used either silicone or heat shrink stuff to seal the new connection at the appliance end of the switch at the very least.

I'm really not quite sure what to make of the comment that you can't be sure of the integrity of insulation for the length of a power cord. I am sure it's true, quality control does fail at times. I've run across defective cords here and there, with shorts, even small fires, though thankfully, never anything serious. Not of my own making, btw, brand new appliances that had bad wiring in them. But unless I am missing something here, just cutting a wire to length interrupts the original insulation, no matter if you then install an inline switch or use it to replace an old cord ?

You do have to use something to ensure any/all wires you expose by cutting or stripping back are properly insulated again after the job is done. Electrical tape, heat shrink tubing, wire nuts, the plastic or resin separators you find in replacement plugs or sockets, whatever, something has to be used to prevent contact between individual wires in a cord once it's cut and connected to something.. I'd think that's just common sense too. 

But filters use the commonplace two wire appliance cord. While it comes in one piece, it is specifically designed to have the two wires separated and stripped back, to allow for connection to whatever you need to power. At least one side of this type of electrical cord is supposed to be clearly marked, often with built in ridges, so that you can tell one side from another and be sure to connect the correct wire to the correct connection. I just don't see how installing a switch in this type of cord would compromise the insulation, provided all connections were made correctly, using appropriate materials.

If I had a damaged cord, I would certainly replace the entire thing, and certainly would not splice in a short piece to bridge where the damage was. It's safer to replace the whole thing than splice and should last longer too. But simply cutting it to install a switch, I fail to see how that is any different from cutting a new piece of cord to replace a damaged one.

I have, however, seen how very easily water can wick along any surface, and not even be noticeable. And that is worrying. So I'm rethinking this whole switch thing.. may just end up with several more power bars, so I can use them all as switches for the various appliances I have for the tanks. And I've seen one of those power bars that has switched outlets on it.. but it was extremely costly, at least the one I saw was and I've not seen them in any store I've been to around here. The one I saw was online.

But questions like the one about insulation are one reason I really do want to take a basic electronics course, so I can learn as much about this as possible. I'd like to be able to build more complex things, like LED lighting, or my own personal roach zapper !


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Absolutely deadly and unnecessary risk. Glad you asked too. 

If you can't afford power bars, you can't afford this hobby. Make sure all your outlets are GFCI and grounded, too. Your LIFE is at stake.

W


----------

